# Your Poodle's funny quirks.....



## Hank (Feb 8, 2011)

Since I am fairly new to poodles I thought it would be fun to hear about some of the funny things your poodle does! My 6 month old poodle loves to carry just about anything in his mouth. He is not destructive but just loves to move things from place to place. He also loves it when I hide things for him to find.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Kodi plays ball with himself. He'll stand at the top of the steps, drop the ball, run down and get it then up the steps to repeat the process.


----------



## charity (Jan 23, 2009)

Ok...I know this is strange but when I leave the house Shamus takes an "outfit" out of the dirty clothes and brings them to the living room and sleeps on them or has them pulled up on the couch. When I get back I like to take a look at what he has laid out for me to "wear"! LOL My green Mtn. Dew pajama pants with a dressy black shirt and orange sock is one of my favs!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

If you're laying down and pat anywhere, Vegas will collapse onto that spot. If you pat next to him, he FLOPS into that spot, if you pat on yourself, he FLOPS onto you.

Vienna snorts when she sniffs things, but it sounds like its more in her throat, I call it the 'poodle purr'


----------



## Menelly (Jan 21, 2011)

Robie plays fetch with himself too. He throws a toy, picks it back up, and throws it again. Makes me laugh!

He also does this thing where he stands straight and tall, and stretches his back legs behind him one at a time. It's so cute and funny!!


----------



## Jelena (Aug 20, 2010)

Eko when playing with another dog jumps around and do the butt kick (he hits the dog with his butt), it's his way of saying 'lets play', crazy dog  .


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Indie drops her ball in the pool then waits for it to float into the skimmer. Then she scrapes the top off the skimmer and puts her head down in it and retrieves the ball! She never tires of this game.

Lady waits for me to come home from work (Larry works out of the house). She and Indie get the ball and I have to throw it till my arm is sore....she NEVER runs out of energy!


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Panda snorts when sniffing too and throws the ball for himself hehe. He also nudges himself under your arm so that you are cuddling him which I find adorable, unless I am holding a bowl of cereal and he does it then and knocks the bowl out of my hand 0_o


----------



## Momosmama (Feb 2, 2011)

Cute stories!

What I think is funny is when my Momo groans when my alarm clock goes off. He doesn't get up. He just groans at me to turn it off and goes back to sleep. Haha.


----------



## twenjen70 (Jun 9, 2010)

Morgan likes to get a toy and just lay on the floor holding it in his teeth like he is guarding it. He holds it in between his front legs with his teeth holding it. He will lay there for half an hour like he is waiting for you to grab it away from him. He won't move either so if he happens to be laying in the middle of the floor you have to walk around him or over him. His nickname is Sped because he has quite a few weird habits. He also stands at his food bowl and growls while wagging his tail furiously, staring at his food. After a few minutes of giving it the stare down he'll grab one piece, toss it a few feet, then run grab it and eat it.


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

My poodle envy has reached astronomical heights after reading this thread.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Matrix LOVES laundry fresh from the dryer. As soon as he hears the dryer open, he waits for me to plop the clothes on the couch and he lies right on top of them. He's also afraid of feathers. Here's a video of him bravely confronting the feather.


When rubbing Mitch's belly, he'll put his head back and give this toothy smile....


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

Llama is full of quirks... I guess the funniest one to me is when she, playing with Vlada, hides under a blanket/throw, snorts very enthusiastically, and nudges Vlada from under it, being "invisible". then she peeks out, all roughed up and crazy-eyed. another thing is that when my mom vacuum-cleans, Llama stands on her hind paws, hugs my mom's leg, and walks with her. you know, walking via hugging the human leg? :laugh2: pure gold.

Vlada's funniest quirk is that she's a little (ok, very) greedy and so she wants to hide her chewies or really any other treat. she runs around nervously, looking for the best place to hoard her precious possession. :suspicious: she likes to "hide" the thing on the footplate of my wheelchair, put it under my mom's slipper, or try to hide it in the folds of my t-shirt (which doesn't have that many folds). :smile-big: of course Llama is watching these frantic efforts ever-so-nonchalantly... let me tell you that I once laughed to tears watching all of this.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Bella also plays ball with herself. It's a blast to watch. Sometimes she is outside alone or in the family room alone. She will also find things to put her ball on so it will roll off and she can chase it. Other times she comes near us to do it as if to say "Hey! Doesn't this look like FUN!? Don't you want to PLAY?" Recently my mom was here with her 9ish yo Pom-ish dog who has no clue she's a dog and fears and/or loathes Bella. Bella kept bringing her the ball and dropping it so it would roll over to her, then picking it up and running around and trying again.

She also LOVES plush squeaky toys. LOVES them. squeak squeak squeak squeak squeak and on and on and on we will here. She eventually destroys them. I've recently found two types that have MANY covered squeakers in them so one she removes one (and I trash it) the toy will still squeak. That has saved some toy money.  

And then, of course, the poodle head tilt.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Menelly said:


> Robie plays fetch with himself too. He throws a toy, picks it back up, and throws it again. Makes me laugh!
> 
> He also does this thing where he stands straight and tall, and stretches his back legs behind him one at a time. It's so cute and funny!!


Beau does the exact same move first thing every morning! My wife calls it his "arabesque." But first he does a sort of play bow to stretch the front, then an arabesque on the right, then one on the left. Very elegant, really, but what else would you expect from a poodle?


----------



## Hank (Feb 8, 2011)

Hank loves popcorn. Its doesn't matter how hard he is sleeping. All it takes is the sound of the corn dropping into the pan (we do it the old fashioned way) and he is right there in the kitchen just waiting for a kernel or two to drop on the floor.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

These were fun to read and most all of them are the same things Hoolie does.. I Especially love watching him play ball by himself. popcorn... He is just like Hank..so is our bird.. Start it popping and we have a bird squaking and Hoolie doing nice "sits" in the kitchen in anticipation. I think the funniest thing he does though is he steals out Greyhound blanket off her bed every morning..it is a ritual he has with my husband. He runs in the bedroom and grabs it and comes prancing Into the family room with it so my husband can say "you bad dog Hoolie, give me that blanket" at which point he drops it , my husband picks it up and Hoolie , with a big smile on his face, and he go and put it back on the bed. once Doug didn't notice he had it and Hoolie had to go and set it on him to get his attention...he was so disappointed. I told my husband he is a great trainer LOL!


----------



## robin (Dec 18, 2010)

The late great Boon had excellent manners but they all went out the window whenever we served ... BRUSSELS SPROUTS! Boon would knock you down to get at them. He didn't react that way for any other food, including treats, pig ears, RMBs or anything else. Enthusiastic, yes. But with Brussels sprouts, it was Katy, bar the door.

He was also a leaner. He would hop onto bed or couch, sit down next to me as I read or watched TV and then lean his full weight on me. Sometimes he would do a little groan of pleasure. And he never did that to my ex.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

great thread.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> Vlada's funniest quirk is that she's a little (ok, very) greedy and so she wants to hide her chewies or really any other treat. she runs around nervously, looking for the best place to hoard her precious possession. :suspicious: she likes to "hide" the thing on the footplate of my wheelchair, put it under my mom's slipper, or try to hide it in the folds of my t-shirt (which doesn't have that many folds). :smile-big: of course Llama is watching these frantic efforts ever-so-nonchalantly... let me tell you that I once laughed to tears watching all of this.


Nickel LOVES to hide his chewies too! He, with the chewy in his mouth, whimpers and paces around the house trying to find the best location to "bury" his chewy. Often times he puts it on the couch and buries it with the imaginary mud. He would then leave and do something else but every 10-15 minutes he would go back to the spot and check and make sure that it's safe.


----------



## Mark Keating (Sep 14, 2009)

We have 4 Poodles right now and they are all quirky!! The quirkiest thing I've seen a Poodle do is something my aunts dog Cody used to do. He would take off everyone's socks at night. He would literally pull the socks off your feet and roll both of them into a ball and bring them down to the laundry room door and leave them there. I was playing in quite a few bands then and I would come home pretty late. He knew I was ticklish so he would wait and I would throw him my socks then he would take them up to my aunt and put them by her pillow. Needless to say that didn't last long.
A very neat, and useful quirk I must say.
Cody was a great Poodle.


----------



## trekclimb (May 23, 2010)

*Cocos quirks*

Coco likes to drop a ball at the top of a hill, any hill, she then chases it down and fetches it back to the top and repeats this. 
When she was tiny she used to jump out of her skin if you sneezed near her, as she got older it annoyed more than scared her and she would run at you.
At about 6 months she leapt up and bit my nose (i was seated at the time)
she got a real telling off and never repeated this, although my missus thought it hilarious.


----------



## jazzi480 (Sep 19, 2010)

Jazzi and Ella have some of the same quirks, but Jazzi's funniest one is she doesn't like the beds made, I make the bed and she promptly re-makes it to her liking! covers pulled halfway down the bed and pillows scattered. I now close doors so she can't go in behind me and re-do Mommy's work.
Ella is our tattler, if Jazzi is into something she shouldn't be, Ella runs to get either me or DH to get Jazzi in trouble! It is the funniest thing!
This thread is very entertaining! but then so are Poodles!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Atticus' is very unique...I'm not sure why or how he started doing it either. But, when he gets really excited (when i get home, goes to a new house, meets a new dog/person, when i put a shirt shoes or harness on him ect.) he runs around kicking his back feet and bouncing around. He started doing it as a baby and I kept praising him every time so he still continues to do it, lol. 

Here he is from a while ago with his shoes I made him

dogs :: shoes video by lazybutbeautiful93 - Photobucket

http://s85.photobucket.com/albums/k66/lazybutbeautiful93/dogs/?action=view&current=1217091424.mp4


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Nickel LOVES to hide his chewies too! He, with the chewy in his mouth, whimpers and paces around the house trying to find the best location to "bury" his chewy. Often times he puts it on the couch and buries it with the imaginary mud. He would then leave and do something else but every 10-15 minutes he would go back to the spot and check and make sure that it's safe.


that is too funny


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

Michelle said:


> Atticus' is very unique...I'm not sure why or how he started doing it either. But, when he gets really excited (when i get home, goes to a new house, meets a new dog/person, when i put a shirt shoes or harness on him ect.) he runs around kicking his back feet and bouncing around. He started doing it as a baby and I kept praising him every time so he still continues to do it, lol.
> 
> Here he is from a while ago with his shoes I made him
> 
> ...


my Llama kicks her back feet too! that's actually part of her communication with Vlada. she also "talks" to Vlada in a wide range of vocalizations...


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

. This is what my toddy does every morning.... He chases his tail all the time as well... He spins really fast when he chases it.. 

Lottie my standard is weird she will sit at the back door and just stare outside.. Also she sleeps in the strangest ways


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Tate isn't the best at his easy to understand communication... he doesn't run to the door when he needs to be let out, he doesn't come poke me relentlessly (like TQ) when the water bowl is empty, just things like that... BUT his complex communication is great. I feel sorry for the person in the future that dog sits him. 

If he needs to go out, he will walk maybe 6 feet away from the door, then look at me for a split second and walk back to me. Yes, I have about a minute to notice that he wants out before he comes back and looks at me like I am BLIND and stands on his back legs (doing his version of the poodle dance... I'm looking for video) and makes this little growling gremlin sound until I finally ask him what he needs. When I guess correctly, he gets really excited and jumps then runs for whatever it was... food bowl, water bowl, back door, etc.

Needless to say, I now realize why there was a slight learning curve on both our parts when he first got here!


----------



## wowbaby (Jul 14, 2010)

Looks like many poodles play ball with themselves! Lenny does this too as well as running crazy fast laps around the backyard. Lenny does this thing (and so did our last spoo) when he wants his breakfast he lays down in the middle of the kitchen floor and lays his head on his paws in a way that says, "I'm trying hard to look relaxed", even though he's clearly not. When we give him a raw bone, he buries it and digs it up and buries it again in a different spot repeatedly, comes in the house, worries about it, goes out and does it again....in the snow at least, he hasn't tried this yet in the summer. He has also been known to keep a squirrel under siege in our willow tree for hours. He howls excitedly when the kids play violin. He immediately lays down when he sees his hairbrush. He LOVES to cuddle which is my favorite thing about him


----------



## april1694 (Dec 18, 2009)

Prancer plays ball by himself too. But the cutest is when he wants to play he will bring you a toy to throw. If you ignore him he will go get a different toy until they are all gone then he will put his head in your lap with the sadiest look ever.


----------



## TempiChanges (Jan 25, 2011)

*My Additions...*

My poodles stand out as quirky even when compared to my other family's dogs (my sister's sheltie growls at boiling water; my parents corgi wont sleep facing a person; my parent's pit/mutt hates my lineolium kitchen...).
Tempi, my poodle numero uno, also would play ball with herself using the stairs of my old apartment. Annoying, as I was usually trying to finish homework at my desk under the stairs only to hear thump... thump...thump.... thumpthumpthumpthump... rinse and repeat. She will play fetch for hours, if you let her. And since I used to scold her for pushing the ball on me, she'll stand three feet away and pounce on the ball to roll it to me. I swear poodles are smarter than some people. 
She's my horse show companion dog, where she quickly learned to do the poodle dance for attention from al and sundry. At her first dresage championships, she noticed that people were upset when they got their tests back. She tried pulling me away from the show office (where one goes to pick up their test and read the judges comments), she tried distractime me, and when I finally got my test, she tried taking it away from me to keep me from getting upset. Fortunatly, she's chilled out on that little habit. 

Bacon, my rice field rescue, is alot more chill. He will come and earnestly stare at me until he receives an invitation on to the chair/couch/bed whathaveyou. I'm pretty sure he's trying to use Jedi mind tricks on me... 
Bacon has also decide that it is his job in life to chase ALL birds out of our horse pastures. He's so proud of himself after chasing some poor dove or kildeer. 

And finally, the worst quirk that they both have: Protecting my feelings. I *used* to have a roommate, and things didn't work out, to put it mildly. One day i was upset over his breaking my computer equipment, and both poodles must have sensed that I was at the end of my proverbial rope. Tempi took her revenge by pooping in his bed, and Bacon took his revenge by eating every singly pair of his underwear. Moral of this story: If you make me mad, close your door! :aetsch:

Poodles make better roomies anyway!


----------



## Hank (Feb 8, 2011)

These are all great and quite funny! I remembered another one that Hank does. He almost always sleeps with his feet propped up on the wall!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

mark keating said:


> we have 4 poodles right now and they are all quirky!! The quirkiest thing i've seen a poodle do is something my aunts dog cody used to do. He would take off everyone's socks at night. He would literally pull the socks off your feet and roll both of them into a ball and bring them down to the laundry room door and leave them there. I was playing in quite a few bands then and i would come home pretty late. He knew i was ticklish so he would wait and i would throw him my socks then he would take them up to my aunt and put them by her pillow. Needless to say that didn't last long.
> A very neat, and useful quirk i must say.
> Cody was a great poodle.


funny!!!


----------

